# What do you look for in a martial art?



## Hawke (Jan 10, 2007)

I am looking to go back into the martial arts and was wondering what you look for when trying to find a martial art to study.

In my case I am looking for a studio close to me.  I live in a big city so I have plenty of options (I love living in the USA, so many cultures, so many different styles to learn from, totally awesome).

I am also looking for a complete system that will be effective in the real world.

Any recommendations?

Thank you,
Hawke


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jan 11, 2007)

What do you have available to you?


----------



## Hawke (Jan 11, 2007)

I live in the Los Angeles area.

The available martial arts in my area are:

Bujinkan
Genbukan
Hapkido
Kenpo (EPAK, SL4)
Kung Fu San Soo
Ryu Te (Ryukyu Kempo)

If I want to go MMA there are various flavors of:
Aikido
Arnis/Escrima
Ba Gua
Brazilian Jujutsu
Iaido
Karate
TKD
Tai Chi (Cheng Style)

This is far from a complete list.  I named the ones that are near me, but there are many more if I am willing to drive in traffic.

Thank you for your help and guidance.

Sincerely,
Hawke


----------



## Drac (Jan 11, 2007)

The WestCoast has always had a high concentration of MA schools..What would * I* look for??? Something that has definate self defense applications..


----------



## searcher (Jan 11, 2007)

I base each style I am considering on what skills I consider myself to be deficient.   If my kicking skills are an area of concern I look for a school that can help with my kicking skill.   My punching, self-defense, ground game, weapons, etc., I treat much the same.   Since you are restarting your training you may want to consider what you are strong in and go with a style that will complement your strengths to get back on your feet and to work out the rust.    This is JMHO.    Once you have your skills back down then you can look for arts that help "complete" your skillset.

As for an art that will help you with self-defense.   Most styles have things to offer and would at the least advance you in some technical knowledge.   If you want a specific style I think you should check out EPAK or SL4.   I have little to no knowledge of SL4, but it seems to be effective.   I have a little bit of knowledge of EPAK and as far as self-defense goes it is one of the best SD styles I have studied.   Again, these are my opinions and may change as time goes on with no notification.


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Jan 11, 2007)

Hawke said:


> I am looking to go back into the martial arts and was wondering what you look for when trying to find a martial art to study.


 
How about telling us what you want to accomplish. What is right for me or for other posters may not be right for you.



> In my case I am looking for a studio close to me. I live in a big city so I have plenty of options (I love living in the USA, so many cultures, so many different styles to learn from, totally awesome).


 
Have you done a Yahoo Yellow Pages or Google Local search to find out what is close by? How far/long are you willing to travel? Just a few miles can take a long time in some parts of LA at rush hour. 



> I am also looking for a complete system that will be effective in the real world.


 
Sorry, despite what many hear will tell you, there is no "complete" system. There are systems that are more comprehensive than others, but none that are "complete". 

Again, it goes back to what you want to accomplish: Do you just want to get in shape? Are you looking for a way to improve your self-discipline and self-confidence?  Do you want to make new friends? Do you want to learn to defend yourself against bullies, knives and gangs? Do you want to fight competitively? Or, are you searching for inner peace?  Answer these questions and then you will be able to narrow your search.  



> Any recommendations?


 
1) Identify your long-term (multi-year) and short-term (1-year) goals
2) Articulate what you like and don't like in a studio/instructor
3) Figure out what you are willing to pay & how far you are willing to go
4) Build a list of local schools that meet these criteria
5) Visit a half-dozen or dozen schools meeting your criteria. Talk to the owner, to other students, and watch a class
6) Make a short-list of a few of those schools and go back and watch another class.
7) See if you can try a class or two at a couple of schools
8) Make your decision and stick to it.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 11, 2007)

Pick Kenpo. Its right for you. The other arts you mentioned I either haven't heared of or have a good reason not to study.
Sean


----------



## still learning (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello, I started in the traditional styles (Shotokan Karate) and ended up in Kempo styles....it is a great art to learn.

Today I still do Kempo, but started to learn JUDO....which I find is great for the real fighting and the streets.  It is more than learning how to fall or throw someone.

You will have to experience JUDO to understand how effective it can be.  Kempo have alot throws and takedowns...I want to learn more (took a semester class on JUDO).

Today I have a little more understanding on the art of JUDO...and greatly respect it......TRY JUDO! ........Aloha


----------



## matt.m (Jan 11, 2007)

I won't say one style over the other because you have to define what is important for you to learn.  I am biased to hapkido, tae kwon do and judo.  Does that mean everyone will love them?  No it doesn't.  

So write down what skills are most important and then go from there, that is the best guide.  Good luck.  Plus, go and try a class or two.  That will tell you a lot.

First of all you will get to see a class session as it is.  Then you will see if you can/do mesh with the instructor and class students.


----------



## bydand (Jan 11, 2007)

Matt has some great advice.  Narrow down what you are looking for, then check out as many different MA schools that fit your choice.  Also if a school is "on the line" of sounding like it offers what you are seeking, check it out, don't check it off your list.  You might be suprized and find an art you fall in love with and offers everything you want, that would have been off the list if you choose by exclusion instead of inclusion.  Good luck on your search for a good instructor.  Style is nice, instructors make or break your MA experence.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 11, 2007)

Check out the different schools in your area and then decide which one would be the right fit for your needs.   Good luck!


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Jan 11, 2007)

i'd say don't look as closely at the art as you do at the studio:

quality of instructor (which is different from rank or credentials of instructor)
spirit and energy of the classes
attitude of the student body

that's going to be far more important to your success and growth than whether you sign up for capoeira or florentine fencing.


----------



## Carol (Jan 11, 2007)

bushidomartialarts said:


> i'd say don't look as closely at the art as you do at the studio:
> 
> quality of instructor (which is different from rank or credentials of instructor)
> spirit and energy of the classes
> ...


 
I agree completely with Jason.

In addition, the art needs to be taught in a way that fits your life - make sure the class schedule and drive time are all workable enough so you can be in class consistently.


----------



## Kacey (Jan 11, 2007)

I agree with Jason and Carol - there's no one "perfect", "right", "best" art - but there is one (and probably several) that are right for you.  No matter how good the art, if it doesn't fit your interests, learning style, schedule, etc., then it's not the one for you.

There've been lots of discussions on this site about choosing a school - plenty of people have the same questions you do, and the answer is different for each one, depending on what they want, how they want to learn, how often they want to train, how much they want to spend, etc.  The best classes, in my opinion, will have an open-door policy, and will let you watch, and probably try a class, before you commit to anything, and will not pressure you to choose their facility, trusting in their quality to lure you in - those are the classes you want to be in.  Once you've found several of those, and have checked them out thoroughly, then you can choose the art that's best for you among the options available.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 11, 2007)

The first thing I would look for is an instructor that has passion for the Art that they teach, then I would look at there student base and see if they are happy and enjoy being there and last thing would be location one that would not put me to much and out of the way from my comfort zone.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 11, 2007)

Find an Instructor or Instructors that you can learn from and the teaching method fits your learning style. 

So go and watch some classes. 

Take a free class or two to see how it works. (* Assumption they have a free class offer going *)

Go and watch on the days you would normally go so you can see the group of students and also the teachers. 

You are spending your money so it should be something positive for you. 

Also note: In the long run if you really do not like it you will leave. Nothing wrong with this at all. So my comments above lead to you getting along with instructors and learning/teaching styles so you will enjoy it and learn. Even if you think the art is perfect for you and is in the samew building you live in, but you cannot stand the instructor or learn from them, then you shoudl try another art or a different school. 

Good Luck


----------

